# Oil Pump issue, What am I looking for?



## kmccaughtry (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey folks, I'm trying to maintain a 2002 Cabrio for my oldest. (It's off topic, but I'm amazed at the number of "kids" who have no knowledge of cars these days) So the Cabby had a cascade of issues the other day. I noted a small coolant leak and bought upper and lower hoses to replace, Done. I did NOT however, notice that the octopus of top side hose came "partially assembled" for ease of install. There was a single hose with the clamp slid to the side to allow you to break it into two pieces for the contortionist act. Well...That held for about 3 miles. The oldest had already told me that he'd let the oil get dangerously low (like not on the dipstick low) for an undetermined time period and had added a few quarts the week before coolant-gate. He goes his 3 miles, coolant warnings start blaring. He thinks it's time to limp it into work, oil warnings start blaring he hears tapping sounds and it shuts down.

I had it towed to the house and started to pull it apart, seriously worried about a seize. Oil is as close to liquid charcoal as possible and the baffle over the pump pickup looks like a piece of modern art, all charred and warped with evident pieces missing. Oil pressure switch topside is melted and in two pieces (new acquired) I can turn the crank by hand off the pulley, so no seize. Most of the missing pieces of the baffle have melted themselves into the pump pickup screen or inside the dome. I pulled the pump, cleaned the screen, disassembled the pump and everything looks good. I intend to try the vaseline trick to prime the pump (no need to stress that top side any more than it has been) but I'm curious about a few tidbits. At this point, is it worth a baling wire mod to hold what's left of the baffle in place? Should I be worried about anything else when I try to turn it over? And when I turn the engine by hand, I can see the crank turn, but not the gear that appears to be the one driving the oil pump. Any insight? I hope some of you are frequent readers, I was going to try reassembly here in a few hours and could use the input. 

thanks!


----------

